# What do you guys do when the forelock gets too long?



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I braid it or tuck it under the browband when riding. Leave it natural when out in the field.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

I like long forelocks,is there such a thing as too long:lol::wink: well ok if it is more than half way to his nose I suppose one could trim it. Don't pull:shock: just trim & texture the ends so it looks more natural. If it is not overly long why not just band it or braid it to keep it out of the way??


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

It's about halfway down her face. She's got the semi thick pony hair too so it's a bit of a poof ball :shock: I was thinking about braiding it but wanted to get an idea of what everyone else does
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Putting a leave in conditioner will help take away the poofy look


----------



## horseandme (Jun 4, 2012)

pull it a little bit. so about even with eye. but if it will look dumb dont =)


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Don't have any photos of examples, because mine's forelocks, while long and thick, aren't an issue for her but you can:
Braid them to one side.
Band them in a "pony tail" to one side
Even comb much of them behind the ear.

These are pictures from 5-7 months ago, so they're getting longer. Sorry I don't have examples of the different things you can do, but she doesn't mind them, so I just comb them out as needed.


----------



## Silent one (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh I wouldn't cut that pretty forelock! A braid is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Don't cut it off! Just comb through it, maybe put some coconut oil on it and then just tuck it behind his ear or braid it behind so it's like a little bump poof.

I'm growing Sky's out right now.. so jealous of that picture, its_lbs!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

My only issue was with riding if I keep it long and don't braid it and tuck it under the bridle it doesn't stay and being she has one eye it gets in the way lol. Will try those other suggestions though!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Legend (Nov 15, 2011)

Yes, dont cut it! I LOVE a long forelock! It looks beautiful! As others have said, I would just braid it. If its still swings in her eye, I would fold the braid under itself, and secure it with a rubber band. Then, if its still to long, do it once more. It will be a little top knot on her head.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

When we ride, Molly's annoys the crap out of her when it gets in her ears so I braid it. Out in the field it doesn't seem to bug her as much.


----------



## Michele Day (May 30, 2011)

Wish I new, depend on breed of horse.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

That is a gorgeous forelock, and I would not cut, thin or trim such a beauty:lol:

I vote for braiding it out of the way when needed, and just leave it down when she is out. I second Sky with the coconut oil, I'm just itching to rub some in there.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Haven't seen the OP's horse's forelock, but in addition to being long she said it's bushy like some pony breeds have (I missed that when I postsed the pictures of my mare and my 2 cents worth). Not having straight hair might effect being able to braid very well, but on the flip side it might make it easier to arranged it higher up on the head. I've never actually dealt with bushy hair on a horse, so no experience to draw on.


----------



## goingnowhere1 (Jan 22, 2012)

I usually just leave mine but when show season comes i pull a bit of it, ONLY the longer strands. I actually don't like "changing" manes, tails, fetlocks, and forelocks because they are natural fly protection.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

So yesterday I braided it and it seemed to do the trick. I may just thin it a bit because I don't want it too much longer then it already is. Thanks guys for your helpful suggestions!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm still struggling with the words "too long" and "forelock" in the same sentence.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

:wink: I have that problem with my gelding
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

My daughter's old mare, Scampi  if you look you can see some of the forelock touched her muzzle.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Omg....so...pretty...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

omg WickedNag i love that forlock.. and your daughter matches they are very pretty together.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm so jealous! Spirit looks like she's wearing a toupe sp?


----------



## Terre (Oct 23, 2011)

I braid Captain


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

I leave them natural....they are there for a reason. And I am not a fan of altering a horses forelock.......


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

But im saying when they end up getting in the way^^
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Is it possible to get too long???

Braid if you have to.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

BLue. No need to rub it in!!!!!!

And yes unfortunately my mare freaks if anything covers her good eye especially with her forelock being long it does sometimes get in the way. I braid it when I ride or have been tucking it under the brow band.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

If they get in the way, braid them, tuck them, but don't cut em!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I can't deal with my hair in my face idk how the horses deal !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Keeps the flies off, they dont have hands


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

True. Forgot about that one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree with the concensus about braiding it when you're riding and leaving it long when she's loose. If it still gets in the way, even braided, then you could do some sort of modified braid like what they do on hunter or dressage horses.
Braiding


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I never had this issue and being she only has one eye and freaks if anything covers her good one (understandable)I didn't know what to do with it!

I kinda figured that people just kinda trimmed it but I see that you guys don't! Who knew. I've never had a horse that's forelock actually grew ****.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

**** that's true, you had an Appy and they are known for not having too much hair. 

I like braiding it and then folding it under itself and banding, while I ride. Or I just leave it under his browband as is and it stays out of the way 

Trimming.. well it's important to trim to prevent hair breakage but chopping it short I'd leave to showing only. A long forelock is beautiful and handy!


----------



## noddy (Apr 1, 2010)

If it doesn't stay put with a regular front facing braid tucked under the browband, you can try using the rubber band to go around the end of the cheek piece strap.

Or, I just had a random idea - try a backwards braid. Get up over her neck, use the front of her poll as your anchor and braid so it's between her ears and down her mane. If you leave the very top of it a bit loose, it shouldn't pull too much and it should stay under the crown of your bridle nicely. If you can gather/french braid, you can always braid it into the mane as well.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

noddy said:


> Or, I just had a random idea - try a backwards braid. Get up over her neck, use the front of her poll as your anchor and braid so it's between her ears and down her mane. If you leave the very top of it a bit loose, it shouldn't pull too much and it should stay under the crown of your bridle nicely. If you can gather/french braid, you can always braid it into the mane as well.


Lol yep that's the way to do it


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

if you arent into competing and needing to plait then I wld leave it - I pull mine as I do plait - but even so on one of my horses she got a real rag mop forelock and I dont have the heart to make it short so she ends up with a big plait for her forelock!!!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> **** that's true, you had an Appy and they are known for not having too much hair.
> 
> I like braiding it and then folding it under itself and banding, while I ride. Or I just leave it under his browband as is and it stays out of the way
> 
> Trimming.. well it's important to trim to prevent hair breakage but chopping it short I'd leave to showing only. A long forelock is beautiful and handy!


I still have my app and it literally hasn't grown since I've had him. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

I only braid Goldie's forlock when we put him in harness. Otherwise he is loose and "natural" I did trim about a quarter inch off just to even it up a bit but it still falls below his eyes. He never has weepy eyes or flies bothering him like our othe haflinger who has a very short forlock and mane. That poor girl alway has weepy eyes and little gnats bothering her.


----------

